# husky collie cross



## crazywolf287 (Feb 13, 2009)

evening,
anybody out there got a husky/collie cross. we have recently adopted one and want to hear of any good and bad things people have encounted with this crazy mix.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

ive come across one meet few weeks back he is lovely and big friendly as well not to sure of dogs as of yet as his a rescue. but got on with our lot ok


----------



## crazywolf287 (Feb 13, 2009)

cheers for the reply. ours has the typical rescue chain of thought, in that if it moves he either wants to eat it or meet it. getting better with dogs though.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lol lol thats good ive got utonagans and dallies both mad lol if its small, furry and runs they are after it


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

carol said:


> lol lol thats good ive got utonagans and dallies both mad lol if its small, furry and runs they are after it


*PMSL Thats why mm shaved his beard of then pmsl   *


----------



## Kassi (Sep 21, 2009)

i have 1 year old bordercollie\siberian husky mix.Hes energetic,bit shy and he would be allways with me if he could.its very easy to teach him things but i need to repeat it many times that he remembers it ;D.perfect dog for a daily jogging


----------



## lindsaym (Dec 6, 2009)

We had a 3/4 border collie 1/4 husky when I was growing up at my parents farm, she's 14 yrs old now. Looks more like a border collie with brown cheeks. Very smart dog and very gentle. Didn't like young kids or strangers much but was never agressive, never ever bit anyone. She would just give a bit of a low growl and walk away if she didnt like you. Great family and guard dog. very affectionate and eager to please. no problems with chewing or running away.

I just picked up puppy from the SPCA that is border collie, lab and husky mix. 3 months old and very smart well behaved pup, not at all destructfull. I'm very happy with her.


----------



## lindaw (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Crazywolf, how are you getting on with your Husky/Collie dog? I've just seen your post but we've had our Husky/Collie mix,Buddy, for 18 months now (he's around 3 years old now). He was a rescue dog from the RSPCA in Barnet. Buddy is a wonderful dog, very obedient, doesn't whine or bark except at strangers coming to the door, learns tricks very fast and walks well to heel and is very good with adults and children. We have two problems with him, one is that he can be aggresive towards some dogs (especially if they come up behind him) but not others, so we're never sure how he's going to react and secondly that being part Husky we can't trust him off the lead so the poor thing very rarely gets let off as nowhere around us that is enclosed, except our own garden, which luckily is 100ft. He does get at least 3 good walks every day however. We take him to dog training most weeks and we can let him run and train him for recall in the huge enclosed field there, which is great but we can't go there when we want. With other animals, if it's small and furry, like a squirrel he tries to chase it but he is fine with our cats. However we did used to let him off in fields near us until one day he ran two fields away and attacked a sheep (the shepherd was ok and said it was very common so we were let off). So a gorgeous dog and great family pet but his prey instincts still well intact I think.


----------



## pedy (Mar 31, 2010)

hi, we have recently got a husky collie cross from dogs trust, he is 7 months - and an absolute star! so clever!!!!! nothing like the rubbish i have read online about this cross, i hate people who stereotype breeds, each dog is individual.


----------



## crazywolf287 (Feb 13, 2009)

they are certainly not stupid hybrids. ours confuses himself with simple things, but works out the more intense problems. we are still working on his doggy manners, justisnt quite getting the idea that if he is not bouncing around like a lunatic he can meet the other dog without scaring the crap out of it. he is fine once he knows the other dog luckily. not an aggressive bone in his lanky body.


----------



## pedy (Mar 31, 2010)

bailey is one year old now, and he is still such a great dog, cant beleive how lucky we were to get him. he is so gentle with people (i have started calling him jesus - coz he loves everyone!!) and great with kids of all ages. he is very hyper and near impossible to tire out, and is great off his leash, wasnt really trained when we got him but picked everything up so quick.... never shown aggression to people or dogs, but is very excitable when he sees another dog.


----------



## Southern Monkey (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello there, I have just got a welsh collie x husky puppy who is nine weeks old now, I have had her for about 4 days. she is already doing well with sitting on request and giving her paw though her recall isn't great and so im working on that. I was wondering how long roughly it takes for them to start responding everytime?

Also she likes eating stones [tries any size], wood, paper etc. has anyone else had this with their pup?...And other than getting the rocks out of her mouth and telling her ''NO'' is there other things i should be doing to stop her or is it something she will gro out of with time?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated : ]
Thanks.


----------

